# Rally



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I was interested into turning my 99 Nissan Sentra into a rally car but I have a problem finding rally parts for it. If any one could give me some advice on getting started into the rally scene, like what parts i should start off with or where i could get them i would appreciate it a lot. Thanks
Steve


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Goto www.WRC.com. There are rules to tell you what you need to do to your car to qualify to race. 

Remember there are restrictions, so don't go tuning your car before your read the rules. I know one thing you need to have though and that is a 10 point roll cage.

Hope you do rally, because i'm planning to rally a sentra too. Most likely the classic '91 - '94 SE-R. It would be good to see more Nissan rally cars and drivers. Peace out !!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

WRC.com isn't going to be much help to you at all.

The best place to start is by getting involved with your local chapter of the Sports Car Club of America.

You may also want to check out Special Stage. That is the most active stage rally site and forum in North America. There are a lot of knowledgeable people there and they can help a lot. Before you go there though, I'd advise you to do a little research into the basics so your questions are intelligent and that you seem to know what you're doing and not just being a poser.

Remember that, depending on the class you want to run, there will be restrictions on the performance modifications you can do to your car.

Once you get in contact with your local SCCA chapter, you can try out road rally and rallycross to see if it is a sport you want to pursue further before you invest the money in a dedicated stage rally car.

Other helpful sites -
http://www.bensrallypage.com/ Check out the links section too!
http://catalog.com/susq/
http://www.racerwholesale.com/

That should get you started


----------

